# What Goes On Your Lettuce?



## Jules (Apr 24, 2021)

It’s prime salad season.  What toppings do you add?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

Something simple with just vinegar and oil.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Dorothy Lunch...Imitation bacon bits like Bacos...Croutons and sometimes shredded cheese and olives. I also love Strawberry Greek yogurt dressing. OMG that stuff it heaven!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2021)

*Sandwich related*...


Peanut butter & lettuce
Aged cheddar & lettuce
Tuna & lettuce
Salmon & lettuce
Roast beef & lettuce
Cold cuts & lettuce
Chicken salad & lettuce

*Salad related*...


Raspberry vinaigrette
Sunflower kernels
Pumpkin seeds
Cubed Asiago cheese
Blue cheese dressing
Dried cranberries


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

peanut butter?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 24, 2021)

Usually we have tomatoes ,cucumber, a little onion, sliced peppers with Bacos, sunflower seeds and dried cranberries. 
The hubby like Vidalia onion dressing, I like Russian. 
When we have a family gathering I buy everything I see in the produce department to make the salad. Broccoli, which I steam a little to get rid of that really raw taste, cauliflower, mushroom's, chick peas, different greens, red cabbage, chopped hard boiled eggs, walnuts, grated cheese.
I separate the ingredients into serving dishes, usually paper because there are so many and serve it buffet style.
That way everyone can make it the way they want and it keeps longer because the more moist veggies don't wilt the lettuce and other greens.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2021)

I don't eat lettuce any more--got tired of it turning brown.  I use spinach or kale to go in my salads and I add cauliflower, broccoli, tomatoes, parmesan cheese, peppers, mushrooms, onions and just about any other veggie I have.  I always to my salads with balsamic vinegar and olive oil.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 24, 2021)

Blue cheese. Not the dressing, just a liberal sprinkling of chunks of blue cheese. I also like to quarter a head of lettuce and with my trusty salt shaker in hand, munch on a quarter as a snack.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2021)

I usually top a boring bag salad with onion, pickled banana pepper rings, and ripe olives.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2021)

My mother used to take a large lettuce leaf, sprinkle sugar on, roll it up and eat it like that. Sounds weird but it's quite pleasant.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2021)

Love hot peppers. 
I usually have it with some type of vinegarette made with balsamic vinegar and olive oil, some type of citrus like lemon or lime and fresh herbs. 
Fresh avocados and few diced purple onions with black crushed pepper is nice too. I’m a huge salad fan so I use many types of lettuce. 
Red leaf lettuce is one of my favourite


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 25, 2021)

I vary my lettuce: Live lettuce, romaine, red/green leaf lettuce and add:
cucumber, red pepper, carrots, celery, red onion, tomato, crumbled feta cheese, kalamata olives and top it all off with olive oil and balsamic vinegar. I eat this almost every day and vary it with a Greek feta dressing.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

Everything...except peppers,  cucumber  and olives...

Hate Iceberg lettuce tho'...

I like Radishes,  eggs..grated  cheddar cheese  or chunks of blue cheese.., grated carrot, red onions , tomatoes.. ...Honey Mustard dressing or  mayo....


----------



## timoc (Apr 25, 2021)

What Goes On Your Lettuce?​Don't know, 'lettuce' see what I have in the cupboard?


----------



## Dana (Apr 25, 2021)

_Besides the usual salad concoctions...I love making san choy bow. 
I also fill lettuce leaves with left overs for a tasty lunch snack. _


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 25, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> My mother used to take a large lettuce leaf, sprinkle sugar on, roll it up and eat it like that. Sounds weird but it's quite pleasant.


My grandmother used to drizzle garden leaf lettuce with heavy cream and top it with a sprinkle of sugar as a simple salad.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 25, 2021)

I have stomach issues so golden raisins and my own apple cider vinegar and mayo dressing.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 25, 2021)

Almost anything that's edible.  I draw the line at peanut butter however.  Love raspberry walnut dressing.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 25, 2021)

Chicken salad on the lettuce and both on a croissant roll!!


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 25, 2021)

The easiest way to answer the question is to say antipasto with creamy Italian dressing.


----------



## Jules (Apr 25, 2021)

Anything from the following: garbanzos, bits of cauliflower or broccoli, nuts - walnuts, pecans, sunflower seeds, pickled beets, pickled green bean salad, onions, saskatoons, strawberries.  Blue cheese dressing for me, Italian for him.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2021)

I prefer Caesar Salad with shredded parmesan, croutons and sometimes bacon bits.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 25, 2021)

My MIL years ago ask a waiter  at an upscale restaurant for the recipe for a lettuce salad dressing.  She got a charge tacked onto her bill and the following recipe:

Hellman's mayo
Milk stirred in to desired consistency
Garlic powder

My husband really likes this dressing as do I...lol.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Almost anything that's edible.  *I draw the line at peanut butter however. * Love raspberry walnut dressing.


Well, I've never... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Guess I won't be inviting you over for peanut butter and lettuce sandwiches, Lew. LOL!


----------



## Liberty (Apr 25, 2021)

My hub loves this famous lettuce & PB sandwich and has it several times in the summer:


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2021)

*I don't eat green salads because my system cannot tolerate most raw veggies. I do put a little bit of green leaf lettuce on certain sandwiches and in tacos.*


----------



## charry (Apr 25, 2021)

Don’t eat lettuce anymore...makes hubby choke .......


----------



## Liberty (Apr 25, 2021)

Wilted lettuce  salad is delicious...that way its basically "cooked".  Love it with bacon and green onions.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 25, 2021)

Wilted lettuce salad was the only way my daddy would eat lettuce so thats how we ate it.  I did not like it so until I left home I did not have a real salad.  Since then I love a chef salad with everything on it.  Love vidalia(sic) dressing or ranch.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

As good ol' Jerry Seinfeld would say, "What's the deal with ranch?" 
Frankly, I find it gross.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 25, 2021)

Love to have fresh dill on spring greens with a fresh garlic & herb dressing.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 25, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Wilted lettuce  salad is delicious...that way its basically "cooked".  Love it with bacon and green onions.


My mom used to put tomatoes and tons of garlic in that salad.  We gobbled it up like crazy.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2021)

Asian style peanut sauces are delicious with lettuce and salad.

I like Romaine shredded, arugula, tomatoes, red onion, sliced celery
with pressed or grated raw garlic mixed with heavy cream, salt and pepper tossed throughout. If I have fresh cilantro, that gets chopped and added too.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't eat as much lettuce as I use to; I substitute baby spinach instead.   Love to layer the spinach in a sandwich.  I'd pour some poppy seed salad dressing on the lettuce / dried cranberries when I did eat it.  Sprinkle pepper on it as well.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Apr 25, 2021)

I usually have kale as my primary salad green and whatever else I have depends what we have on hand.  Today it was kale, tomato, onion,  red bell pepper, green onion, steamed carrots, radish, left- over green beans, some cooked soy beans, roasted garlic and  balsamic vinegar.  Of course that's not enough so I also had a big bowl of vegetable barley stew.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

Tried kale. Not a fan. I'm stickin' with spinach. 
Although I love Popeye not eating that canned stuff. Yuk.


----------



## Dana (Apr 25, 2021)

Prefer kalette to kale..I don't care much for iceberg but love Romaine.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)

*Have you had the Apple Gorgonzola Salad from Buca di Beppo? This copycat recipe is spot on! Fresh romaine lettuce tossed in a delicious homemade Italian vinaigrette, topped with dried cranberries, candied walnuts, gorgonzola, and Granny Smith Apples!
https://thefoodcharlatan.com/apple-gorgonzola-salad/*


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)

I am now officially ~ drooling!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2021)

We don't eat salads that often, but we stopped having lettuce years ago, and always use organic baby spinach instead.  I usually add sweet onions, cucumbers, tomatoes, broccoli, and red or orange peppers...sometimes mushrooms.  My husband like spicy Catalina dressing on his, I used to like Ranch, but have been making my own instead.  Mayo, red wine vinegar, Italian seasonings, parsley, chives, etc.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> I vary my lettuce: Live lettuce, romaine, red/green leaf lettuce and add:
> cucumber, red pepper, carrots, celery, red onion, tomato, crumbled feta cheese, kalamata olives and top it all off with olive oil and balsamic vinegar. I eat this almost every day and vary it with a Greek feta dressing.


Sounds delish!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well, I've never...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those cultured pears?   lol @Aunt Marg


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2021)

And I prefer Cherubs grape tomatoes in my salads.


----------



## charry (Apr 26, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Wilted lettuce  salad is delicious...that way its basically "cooked".  Love it with bacon and green onions.


We used to have white shredded cabbage with our boiled bacon Liberty.....yummy


----------



## Liberty (Apr 26, 2021)

charry said:


> We used to have white shredded cabbage with our boiled bacon Liberty.....yummy


My dad loved "fried cabbage"...chop it about 1/4" thick, fry in skillet until tender with salt and pepper.  Then make a dressing of evaporated milk, vinegar and a bit of sugar or sweetener.  Its very good.  Now you've made me hungry for it.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 26, 2021)

my salad
lettuce
tomatoe
vadalia
baloney
cheese
raisins
delisious apple
croutons
blu cheese


----------



## charry (Apr 28, 2021)

Liberty said:


> My dad loved "fried cabbage"...chop it about 1/4" thick, fry in skillet until tender with salt and pepper.  Then make a dressing of evaporated milk, vinegar and a bit of sugar or sweetener.  Its very good.  Now you've made me hungry for it.


I must try that .....sounds Mmmm


----------

